# Goat Milk in Lotion Question



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

If I find a Lotion recipe and change the water to goat milk, how do I figure out how much and which preservative to use? I know I should know this already. :blush2 :?

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

You cannot use more than 10% goat milk in your recipe.

Each preservative is different. Contact the supplier you purchased yours from for specific directions.

Your best bet is to make a tried and true recipe when you are first starting in lotions. Barb has posted some of her wonderful recipes in the Recipe Sticky.

Sara


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

If you use more than 10 percent in a recipe you run the risk of overwhelming your preservative with bacteria growing medium. So -as Sara says, ten percent is probably the safest limit. You can use aloe vera juice as the rest of your liquid or distilled water. Pasteurize the milk you use twice to thoroughly kill it. 

In lotions, your sort of dancing between keeping things sterile and growing bacteria, molds and fungi. Snowdriftfarm.com has a home test kit that you can use to check on your lotions and make sure your preservative is working. If you have kids, lotion making is a super fun science experiment. 

If you are making unpreserved lotions treat them like salad dressing and keep in the fridge and throw out after a week or two. Good luck with lotion making, it's really fun.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with all said above, making it more than 10 percent is really pushing the limits.. it is milk.. with that said and done, you must still use precautions to keep it clean and bacteria free, using bleach or rubbing alcohol to clean utensils and countertops, pans used and wear gloves, whenever you put your hands into or near these products you are putting your skins bacteria there.. 
Phenonip is a good one to use.. 
Barbara


----------



## Heavenly Angels (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! 

Mary Lou


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If you have kids, lotion making is a super fun science experiment.


A fun experiment yes, but certainly not something you'd sell. 

Lotionmaking is serious stuff and not something that a child should have a hand in if you are making it for resale.

JMO,
Sara


----------

